# change to the terms of the blua: abandoned accounts



## alasdairm

the blua is the formal description of board-wide terms at bluelight.

the following has been added:

"_ABANDONED ACCOUNTS

The administrators of Bluelight reserve the right to delete any and all data associated with abandoned accounts including, but not limited to: any posts made by the user; any blog entries made by the user; profile information entered by the user. Further, Bluelight reserves the right to reissue the username associated with an abandoned account.

An account is deemed to be abandoned if the user has zero posts and with no activity in the last three months or if the user is a Greenlighter with at least one post and with no activity in the last six months._"

alasdair


----------

